# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Where To Eat In Boston?

## jack.gome

According to me, The nearest restaurants outside Logan in Boston, where you will find a healthy mix of ethnic restaurants. If you have some more information then you can share with us.

----------


## mikehussy

La Dolce vita in the North End, is IMO one of the best Italian restaurants in the City. Afterwards people will usually go to Mike's Pastry for canolis because it is Famous. However, Modern Pastry is better and less crowed.

----------


## alinawatson38

well Boston is capital of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts as well as its not only largest city, but also one of the oldest cities in the United States. "where to eat in boston" so there are many popular hotels & restaurants in Boston so I don't think its very tuff & hard to find a place where can be eated ?

----------


## davidsmith36

Restaurants in Boston

1.Giacomo's North End Restaurant
2.Neptune Oyster
3.Atlantic Fish Company

----------

